# Lokale Links?!



## formmad (14. Juni 2005)

Hi...

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Wie bekomme ich das hin das ich einen Link auf eine lokal liegende Worddatei mache?


```
<a href="file:///E|/word/Dokument.doc" target="_blank">Dokument</a>
```

Dieser Link funktioniert aber nicht...

Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke


----------



## cameeel (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

das ist in der Tat z.T. möglich:



> Ferner gibt es das "Un-Protokoll" file, über das sich lokale Rechner und Netzwerkadressen absolut adressieren lassen, mit Angaben wie <a href="file://localhost/">...</a>. Dies wird von moderneren Browsern jedoch aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr oder nur noch eingeschränkt unterstützt und ist auch nicht besonders sinnvoll, da es heute wirklich kein Problem mehr ist, für lokale Zwecke einen  Web-Server lokal einzurichten.


=> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/verweise/projektextern.htm


MfG
cAm3eel


----------



## formmad (14. Juni 2005)

Hi.

@cAm3eel

Danke das hilft mir aber nicht weiter...

Denn das FrontEnd ist immer IE 6.0 und ich will einen Link auf der Seite haben der direkt ein Word-Dokument oder sonst was (Excel, PDF, Bild "JPEG, GIF, etc.") öffnet.

Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit oder Einstellung um dieses möglich zu machen mit einem lokalen Link?

Gruß


----------



## cameeel (14. Juni 2005)

formmad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> @cAm3eel
> 
> ...



Vllt hab ich ja net ganz kapiert was du machen willst aber mit "<a href="file://localhost/">...</a>" müssts doch gehen?!
Oder wenn die Page offline aufgerufen wird eben so: "<a href='file:///D:/Path/xy.doc'>...</a>"

Falls meine zweite Antwort immer noch net den Sinn deiner Frage beantwortet hat bitte ich doch mal darum nochmal zu sagen was genau du machen willst, denn dann hab ich deine Frage net kapiert  :suspekt: 

MfG
cAm3eel


----------

